# Slimming world starter pack



## starlight1

I had dd 8 month ago and just found out I'm pregnant again I know I can't diet but I could go on slimming world as it is just healthy eating! I don't have time to go to the classes so I was going to get the starter pack off eBay and use that. What do I need to follow this diet what books? Xx


----------



## Squidge

You can buy the packs & books on eBay but really all you need is the food optimising book. They do allow you to go to meetings even if your pregnant. I'm pretty sure they do, it's weight watchers that don't.


----------



## starlight1

Thanks it's just I don't get time to go to meeting and the time I do get at the min I want to sleep lol I will probs start going after lo is here! Xx


----------



## babydevil1989

if you could just go to one meeting it will be cheaper then buying it from ebay and also you need to have more of certain things when your pregnant and the book doesnt tell you about them. going to just one meeting they will tell you what you need to know xx


----------

